

How to Find a Co-Founder Success Story: Mobiplug, TechStars 2012 grad - mhhughes8
http://www.cofounderslab.com/find-a-co-founder/success-story-spotlight-mobiplug/

======
dglidden
Very cool story addressing a key problem for entrepreneurs: finding a co-
founder

